# Demande intempestive de mot passe Outlook 2011



## Kaiaa (21 Avril 2015)

Mon MacBook Pro est sous Yosemite 10.10.3
Sur mon Mac, je n'utilise pas "Mail", mais Outlook 2011. Je constate que constamment, Outlook, me demande d'entrer le mot de passe. Rien, n'y fait quand bien même je coche la case "Mémoriser le mot de passe".
D'aucuns m'ont dit que le bug serait réparé avec la version 10.10.2. Rien n'y fait. Je me suis rabattu sur le "mail" du Mac, même motif, même punition.
Un moment j'ai songé à supprimer le fichier *.list, mais impossible d'y mettre la main. Si j'y arrive, ne perdrai-je pas tous mes courriels?

Kaiaa


----------



## Aliboron (21 Avril 2015)

Outlook stocke les mots de passe dans "Trousseau d'accès". C'est donc de ce côté là qu'il faut orienter tes recherches. A priori faire un "SOS Trousseau" peut suffire mais, sinon, il faut essayer la suppression des lignes correspondant aux mots de passe des comptes concernés. Une fois la ligne supprimée, le mot de passe te sera évidemment demandé à nouveau à la prochaine connexion mais, cette fois, devrait se mémoriser correctement.


----------



## Kaiaa (21 Avril 2015)

Bonjour Aliboron,
Où dois-je trouver trouver ce "S.OS. Trousseau" ?!
Merci!


----------



## Aliboron (21 Avril 2015)

dans "Trousseau d'accès", menu "Trousseau d'accès"...


----------



## Invité (22 Avril 2015)

Déjà eu ce soucis.
Réglé avec l'astuce d'Aliboron (qui ne s'appelait pas ainsi, non ? ou alors c'était sur McBi ?)
Il faut réparer le trousseau, et éventuellement si ça ne suffit pas ouvrir le trousseau (applications/utilitaires/trousseau) et effacer les mots de passe qui posent problème.
Et comme dit, après avoir saisi ces MdP une fois de plus, en général le problème est réglé.

Cela dit après une énième fois où je recherche un message et que je ne peux pas l'ouvrir parce que "il n'est pas lié à identité…blablabla", j'ai switché sur Mail alors que je suis sur Outloock (puis Entourage) depuis Os9 !!!


----------

